# Jose Sanchez-Verdu 1968 -



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

José M. Sánchez-Verdú

Born in 1968 in Andalucia, Spain, lives in Berlin and Madrid.  He studied composition, musicology, and orchestral conducting at Real Conservatorio Superior de Música Madrid (RCSM) and at the Musikhochschule Frankfurt with H. Zender. He studied conducting with G. Asensio and A. Tamayo and composition also with F. Donatoni. He has a degree in law (Universidad Complutense Madrid) and a Ph.Doc at the Universidad Autónoma in Madrid.

His music has been performed by ensembles and orchestras such as Ensemble Modern, MusikFabrik, Ensemble Mosaik, Ensemble Recherche, KNM Berlin, Kaleidoskop Solistenensemble, Österreichisches Ensemble für Neue Musik, Konzerthaus Orchester Berlin, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Bayerischer Rundfunk, Hamburger Philharmoniker, Stuttgart Radio Orchestra, Finnish Radio Orchestra, Orquestre de la Suisse Romande, Luzener Sinfonieorchester, Orchestra Sonfonica di Milano, Orquesta Nacional de España, and many others in festivals such as Ultraschall Berlin, ECLAT Stuttgart, MärzMusik Berlin, Münchener Biennale, Musica Viva Munich, Ars Nova Donaueschingen, Schleswig Holstein Musikfestival, Beethoven Festpiele, Musicadhoy Madrid, Wien Modern, Salzburg-Biennale, Musica Nova Helsinki, Ars Musica Bruxelles, Warshau Autumn Festival, la Biennale di Venezia, etc. His music theater projects (with light and space dramaturgies, etc. like ATLAS, GRAMMA, AURA, El viaje a Simorgh, Libro de las estancias, Alegorías de la luz etc.) were performed until now at the Staatsoper Berlin, Deutsche Oper Berlin, Luzerner Theater, Münchener Biennale, Teatro Real Madrid, Teatro de la Zarzuela, Theaterhaus Stuttgart, Teatro Colón in Buenos Aires, and in many other festivals (Hamburg, Venice, Granada, Buenos Aires, Mexiko City, Kairo, etc).

He received international awards such as the Kompositionspreis der Junge Deustche Philharmonie (Frankfurt 1999), Ernst-von-Siemens-Musikstiftung (Munich 2000). Prize of the Bergische Biennale (Wuppertal 2001), Premio Nacional de Música (Madrid 2003), Award for Artistic Excellence Villa Concordia (Bamberg 2014-2015), etc. He was Composer in residence by the Jünger Künstler Festival Bayreuth (2003), Carinthischer Sommer Festival 2005, Festival de Música Contemporánea de Lima (Perú, 2007), Ostertöne Festival (Hamburg, 2011), SchlossMediale Werdenberg (Switzerland, 2012), Composer in residence of the CNDM in Spain (2014-2015), and 2015-2016 Composer in residence of the Dresdner Philharmonie etc. In April 2016 he was Composer in residence by the Asian Composer League in Korea (ACL-Korea International Conference & Festival) with lectures, seminars, and concert.

As conductor he worked with different ensembles and orchestras in Germany, Spain, Switzerland, Austria, Belgium, Finland, Holland, Poland, Argentinien, Peru, Uruguay, Egypt, etc.

From 1991 to 1996 Sánchez-Verdú was teacher for Counterpoint at RCSM Madrid. In 2001 he was designed teacher for composition at the Robert-Schumann-Hochschule Dusseldorf (until today). 2011-2014 he was teacher for composition at the C. M. von Weber Musikhochschule in Dresde. 2008-2019 he was also Professor for composition at the Conservatorio Superior de Música de Aragon (Saragossa). 2014-2015 he was called as Vertretungsprofessor for composition at the Hochschule für Musik, Theater und Medien in Hannover. He was invited as lecturer and as composition teacher in many courses in Spain and in other places as the IEMA-Ensemble Modern Academy, la Biennale di Venezia, Sibelius Academy Helsinki, Musikhochschule of Munich, Bremen, and Frankfurt, UdK Berlin, Warsau Autumn Festival, etc. From 2019 he is professor for Composition at the Real Conservatorio Superior de Música in Madrid.

His works appeared in labels such as Kairos, Col-legno, Verso, Columna Musica, Harmonia Mundi, etc. and are published by Breitkopf & Härtel.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

